# Camaro Frameless Mirror



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

So if our Cruze came with the auto dimming mirror, we would still need to make wiring changes to get the frameless autodim mirror to work?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

BowtieGuy said:


> So if our Cruze came with the auto dimming mirror, we would still need to make wiring changes to get the frameless autodim mirror to work?


Yes. The Cruze auto dim mirror uses a voltage signal from the backup lights to turn off the auto dim feature. The frameless mirror uses a LAN signal. From what I can see, the frameless mirror uses the LAN signal to turn it on, dim the lights, turn on the onstar LEDs and turn off the auto dim feature when in reverse.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Also, the wiring is slightly different. The Cruze mirror has the supply voltage on pin 2. The Camaro mirror has the supply voltage on pin 10. It wouldn't even power up without making some changes.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

This mirror came in the Camaro if you had the 2SS option. My 2013 2SS/RS had it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

FWIW I’ve seen that frameless mirror also used in a 2018 XTS.


----------

